# Second City Visions



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Moseley is one of Birmingham's more 'bohemian ' suburbs . Its about 5 km south of the city centre and just north of Kings Heath. Over the last 20 years Moseley Village has become become a popular spot for eating and drinking , with lots of bars and restaurants , and some of the shops have a definite 'alternative' vibe The area is still socially mixed , as some of the big houses are still in multiple occupancy , but many are now desirable middle class homes . I think Moseley has some of the best domestic architecture in Birmingham , with a rich mix of Victorian and Arts and Crafts houses , some interwar homes , and some modern infill . Hope you like the pictures


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

Leaving aside historic city skylines such as Edinburgh it would be great to see cities like Birmingham build upwards to a greater extend and create a fantastic modern skyline that is readily identifiable. So far I think only London and increasingly Liverpool have impressive modern skylines that can begin to compare with cities abroad.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Ian A said:


> Leaving aside historic city skylines such as Edinburgh it would be great to see cities like Birmingham build upwards to a greater extend and create a fantastic modern skyline that is readily identifiable. So far I think only London and increasingly Liverpool have impressive modern skylines that can begin to compare with cities abroad.


I couldn't agree more ! Birmingham would take well to some big towers . While I'm no expert , I wonder if there just isn't enough demand for prestige office space outside London to make high buildings profitable The financial sector likes high buildings , but Birminghams financial district- between Colmore Row and the Inner Ring - is generally no higher than six or so stories . Local authority tower blocks were amongst the higher buildings in the city for a long time but many are being demolished due to high costs of maintenance and refurbishment 

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

To the west of Moseley is the valley of the River Rea . Birmingham has no large rivers , and the Rea at this point is maybe 5 metres wide. In this part of the city the floodplain of the river is mainly playing fields and public open space , including Cannon Hill Park , one of Birminghams larger urban parks. The park has a much loved lake, and is the location of the Midland Arts Centre , which provides space and venues for the visual and performing arts


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some more photos from Cannon Hill Park and nearby , taken today on a grey and dowdy afternoon , taken on my iphone , hope they look ok . Edgbaston Cricket Ground is clearly visible in the background of some of the photos...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the railway arches in_ Digbeth_. Somehow railway arches do create a very particular urban vibe.

Most of Liverpool's rail tracks are buried in tunnels and cuttings, with the exception of what has come to be known as the Pumpfields district ( Vauxhall) -where there are visible arches such as those in Digbeth.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , thank you ! It's an atmospheric townscape under the viaducts down at the Custard Factory . I must admit I enjoy the approach to Liverpool Lime St - spectacular sandstone cutting and tunnel down the slope to Lime St . I must visit Liverpool again when we can travel ..

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I have come to rescue this thread from obscurity - its been sadly neglected !! Here are some photos from the Digbeth area of the city..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some pictures from the business district north west of Colmore Row , some people call it the financial district...











The A38 trunk road runs in tunnels under most of the city centre ..





Love at Farmers Bridge Locks , on the Birmingham and Fazeley Canal which runs through and under the city centre....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A couple of photographs of the chocolate factory in Bournville , 6 km or so south of the centre...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more nice photos


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The pictures above and below are from Birmingham Snow Hill rail station , one of three in the city centre . New Street Station has long been rebuilt in 20 th century style , but Snow Hill is a remarkably intact Edwardian station It was opened in 1909 by the Great Western Railway and still provides services to London , and indeed to other more local towns , to compete with services from the larger station at New St , maybe ten minutes walk away


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great city and photos!
Thanks for sharing them with us, flatworm.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! Im really pleased you both enjoyed the photos There are lots more to come 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some pictures of Gas St Basin , a major junction and node on the Birmingham Canal Navigations . Its just off Broad St , in the ' entertainment district , and in better times is full of bars and restaurants ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some photos taken on a very dreary day in early Dec , looking up the hill toward St Paul’s Square..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Cube , by Ken Shuttleworth/MAKE Architects , who at one time worked with Norman Foster ...




More photos from Gas St Basin and nearby ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The canals in Birmingham are great. They seem very welcoming and well looked after. They really add another dimension to the urban experience.


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

I have never visited Brum but have always liked the Selfridges building. It always makes me think of a building in Linz Austria


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , the canals are a huge asset to the city When I first explored around Gas St basin in the early 90s , Broad St was in decline and the basin was surrounded by buildings well on the way to dereliction , and slightly further north the canals looked onto empty sites of old industry But urban life was starting to be fashionable again , and it didn't take long for the potential of the canals to be spotted . The area around Broad St and the canal basin are now our ' entertainment district ' and are ( in usual times ) full of bars and restaurants There are also lots of smart apartments which have contributed to making the city centre a fashionable place to live . I think Birmingham is lucky to have the canal network , and it's fortunate they were just quietly ignored during the 1960s redevelopments of the city 

Cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Ian - I agree , Selfridges is a fabulous building , and its really helped to put Birmingham on the modern architectural map The Cube is rather nice too , but less sensuous than Selfridges The building in Linz looks good - I will find out more about it - thank you !

Cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some pictures of the back streets of Digbeth. Late nineteenth century Birmingham was industrially very diverse - the City of 1000 Trades - but most of its industry used small workshops , so rarely led to the the grand Victorian warehouses seen in Manchester and in the docklands of Liverpool


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you , Christos ! Glad you are enjoying the pictures ..

cheers , Steve


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've noticed more people living on canal and river boats ( In Liverpool) during the lockdown. Would you say that is true in Birmingham too?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , I think it's hard to tell in the city centre , as most moorings are short term and the few permanent spaces are always full . I think I would have needed to explore some of the suburban canals , where mooring is less regulated and less enforced . I'm sure that the economic consequences of lockdown will increase pressure on housing resources ,if that makes sense ..

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you !! cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots around the canal. It`s good to see them in use.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Paul , thank you ! The canals around Gas St basin and the arena are really popular , with lots of bars and restaurants within yards in normal times Lots of boats around too A bit further away they are quieter and less walked , , so best of both worlds if needed ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Moving north east , we leave the new developments , the canal now lined with the rather picturesque remains of old industries ..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Time to get back , so I left the canal , crossed a footbridge over the A38 dual carriageway and walked back through the Colmore Row office district Some people grandly say it's our financial district..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; many thanks


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! Its always appreciated when people enjoy the pictures 
















The Hall of Memory , Centenary Square


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! 

I walked through Centenary Square on the way back to my car 



The Alpha Tower , one of our taller buildings , now Grade II listed 





Hyatt Hotel , in reflective mood..







The building at the bottom right was part of an 1850s gasworks , in the era of town gas It has long been converted to other uses


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A walk in the park on a nice warm March day..















A walk in the park , on a nice warm March day..


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice collection. ☝


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! I really appreciate it


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Early signs of urban life returning...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

The area in the above two photos looks decent. Reminds me of Manchester`s Chorlton or West Didsbury. On googling York road I get Kings Heath. Looks a great place to spend a sunny Saturday or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Paul , thank you ! Kings Heath is a good spot , now popular with alternative / bohemian youngsters , York Rd has a couple of cool bars , a record shop and a decent pub on the corner of the High St , with decent beer and well known in better times for live music Most of the Victorian terraces in Kings Heath are 2 to 3 beds , Moseley a little to the North has a lot of larger houses , and is similarly boho ... 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos - thank you - much appreciated as always ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

In March of this year I had an interesting walk around the Digbeth area of Birmingham , more specifically the area around Bradford St The streets of Digbeth housed some of Birminghams small industrial workshops , the city was once known as The City of 1000 Trades These industries are now in decline , most new build is apartments , and I think the vision of the City Council is for Digbeth to become rather like the Northern Quarter in Manchester , although it will need a few more shops , preferably interesting and independent ones ! Digbeth is also a centre of Irish culture , and many of its surviving pubs have Irish landlords - and usually serve decent ale All in all an interesting spot


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Birmingham's tradition of small workshops didn't produce the grand warehouse type architecture of Liverpool and Manchester , but the area still has some interesting industrial butildings , some awaiting new uses , and more and more apartment buildings which will hopefully follow the urban scale of Bradford St


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

There are some lovely old Regency houses overlooking the park near Bradfrord St There are more in the popular suburb of Edgbaston , west of the city centre


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Bournville 

The Cadbury family were great benefactors of the city , and founded a large chocolate and confectionery factory to the south-west of the city centre in the late 19 th century . Houses were built nearby to provide high quality housing for the factory workers It was planned on garden city lines , and over the years it has become one of Birminghams most desirable suburbs. The Cadbury family were Quakers , and for many years didn't allow alcohol to be sold in Bournville , but there were many alternative suppliers nearby in the city ! I gather the local stores now sell the demon drink. Its a nice place , with lots of trees , grass and open space , really a model suburb.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, again!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , your kind words are much appreciated ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Jewellery Quarter 

One of the many industries in The City of 1000 Trades was jewellery manufacture Jewellery is still made here , and the Quarter is probably second in size only to Hatton Garden in London The architecture has an air of Georgian elegance about it , although much of it is Victorian . More recently the district has gentrified and has become an interesting spot to live , with some decent pubs and good restaurants Hope you enjoy the photos !


----------



## Guinness punch (Jul 7, 2019)

First time I’ve been on second city visions you’ve captured the different elements to the city well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Guinness Punch , thank you ! Ive been trying to present an all over view of the city , really glad you're enjoying the thread ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Pleasant Georgian rectangularity...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I found this leafy urban enclave in Harborne walking back to my car from a vaccination appointment at the Queen Elizabeth Hospital The whole estate is run by a tenants management organisation , congratulations to them for their lush and beautifully maintained landscaping


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Sentinels are two 90 metre tall towers , built by the local authority and completed in 1971 They have 32 floors , and there were rumours that they were built to exceed the height of the Red Road towers in Glasgow -now demolished A nice story , but maybe an urban myth ? They are still amongst the city's taller buildings , probably in joint seventh place .


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

10 Holloway Circus , the tallest habitable building in Birmingham , 122 metres tall , a mix of Radisson Hotel and apartments 







Some interesting 1960s brutalism on Smallbrook Queensway...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Grosvenor House , in the middle of the picture , is a very stylish 1950s office building , with more than a bit of Art Deco in its style Definitely one of Birmingham's most interesting post war buildings , now listed , grade 2 I think


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Guinness punch (Jul 7, 2019)

Great photos especially like the forth picture basically all towers but each with a different design very Birmingham like.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi GP, I totally agree ! The city has a good collection of variegated high buildings , helps make Birmingham good to photograph on a nice day ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Birmingham New St signal box was built in1964 It is a striking building , much loved by fans of brutalism , and is now Grade II listed


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you , its appreciated as always ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some photos taken in Birmingham city centre today , 28 August 2021, a pleasant bright afternoon ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , thank you ! Im really glad you're enjoying the pictures - much appreciated as ever It was a good day for photography ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a very pleasant weekend at a local music festival, held in a private park in Moseley , about 3 km away from home . Its a nice spot...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

x


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice collection of pics. 🍻


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi diddyD , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the photos ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you for your kind words ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Back to the city centre


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the pics... 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome urban pics, Steve!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Romashka , thank you ! I’m really glad you are enjoying the pics. Your kind words are appreciated !

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some pics of Birmingham during the Commonwealth Games . I didn't attend any of the events , but the city was buzzing Thank you to Metrogogo for inspiring me to go out and take photographs when the city was busy ! Hope someone enjoys them...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos, thank you ! Your kind words are always appreciated ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

We are now going to have a little break from Digbeth , although we will return ! 

We will head back to the core of the city..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again Steve and well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the pics , 

cheers , Steve


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi BG - thank you !


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Steve!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , thank you ! Much appreciated , 

cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates once again, Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you , really appreciated ! 

Cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Much appreciated , 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some pics from the Kings Heath area of Birmingham , 5 km or so south of the city centre The first pics are from the local Gay Pride festival , Queens Heath , on an early summers day , but a damp and drizzly one...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Kings Heath on a sunnier day , later in the summer...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Historically Birmingham was a city of terraced houses rather than apartments - as was much of England Most of Birmingham's terraces were were built of red brick in the later 19th or early 20 th century


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

It is nice to see a functioning boat yard still surviving in the city


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi BG - thank you !!


----------

